
Google begins shutting down its failed Google+ social network - praveenscience
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/2/18290637/google-plus-shutdown-consumer-personal-account-delete
======
mindcrime
I guess you could put it that way. But I think it's also fair to ask "Did
Google+ fail Google, or did Google fail Google+?"

~~~
praveenscience
Well, I would say, Google+ didn't succeed, rather than Google+ failed. That's
more better way of wording.

